# word ohne nachfrage schließen



## Luda (4. November 2003)

hallo ich habe ein objekt wordapp von word erzeugt. nun möchte ich das word ohne nachfrage geschlossen wird. leider . mein code nicht warum 
ich werde immer gefragt ob ich das dokument speichern möchte.

wer kann mir einen tip geben?

    wordApp.Visible = False
    wordApp.Application.DisplayAlerts = wdAlertsNone
    Word.Application.Quit


----------



## DrSoong (4. November 2003)

Dazu gibts unter VBA die *.Saved*-Eigenschaft, die sagt, ob die Datei schon gespeichert wurde. Diese Eigenschaft wird bei jeder Ändrung auf _False_ gesetzt, wenn du also in deinem Beispiel das Dialogfeld "Speichern" bzw. "Speichern unter ..." verhindern willst, sollte es so aussehen:

```
wordApp.ActiveDocument.Saved = True
```
WICHTIG: Es wird aber alles verworfen, was seit der letzten Speicherung dazugekommen ist.  Ich würde also vorher das ganze mit

```
wordApp.ActiveDocument.Save
```
speichern. Wenn du noch keinen Namen vergeben hast, kannst  du ihn im Code auch so festlegen:

```
wordApp.ActiveDocument.SaveAs FileName:="Datei.doc"
```
VB6 teilweise ungetestet (VBA getestet), da auf meinen heutigen Computer kein VB vorhanden, sollte aber prinzipiell ohne Fehler funktionieren.


Der Doc!


----------



## Luda (5. November 2003)

danke hat geklappt!


----------

